# 2005 Sportsman 700



## PastTime (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking for a service manuel for my sportsman 700, it is carb and not efi. I can find plenty of efi but nothing on carb. Anyone able to help?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Everything else should be the same in the manual, minus the fuel delivery system. Is that what you are having issues with?


----------



## PastTime (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, need to rebuild carb but cant find the service manual. Everything else including electrical I can get from the EFI manual.


----------

